# Refaktorisierung bei Eclipse



## hgmichael (2. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ich nutze dieses Forum bei meinem Bestreben Java zu lernen schon seit einiger Zeit recht intensiv und habe schon viel "INPUT" mitgenommen.

Nun habe ich aber 2 Aufgaben betreffs Refaktorisierung die ich nicht wirklich umsetzen kann. Entweder sind die blöd formuliert, ich zu blöd die zu verstehen oder es wurde nicht behandelt.

Vieleich kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen:

Aufgabe 1


```
Eine Klasse besitzt eine Instanzvariable „list“ mit dieser Definition:

Java.util.ArrayList list = new java.util.ArrayList();

a)	Wie nennt man den Vorgang, der zu der folgenden Definition führt?

Java.util.List list = new java.util.ArrayList();

b)	Mit welcher Refaktorierungsfunktion kann die gezeigte Änderung vorgenommen werden?
```

und Aufgabe 2


```
12.	Welche Refaktorisierung würde für folgende Klasse Sinn machen?

Fügen Sie den Code der veränderten Klasse Ihrem Lösungsdokument bei.


public class Kreis {

    private int radius;

    public Kreis(int radius) {
        this.radius = radius;
    }

    public int getRadius() {
        return radius;
    }

    public void setRadius(int radius) {
        this.radius = radius;
    }

    public double flaeche() {
        return 2.0 * 3.141592653589793d * radius;
    }

    public double umfang() {
        return 3.141592653589793d * radius * radius;
    }
}
```

Bei der zweiten Aufgabe muß ich ehrlich sagen, ich finde den Code gut wie er ist und wüßte nicht, was ich mit Refaktorisierung daran ändern sollte.

Für winken mit Laternenpfählen wäre ich dankbar  .


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mrz 2007)

Bei 2 sollte stattdessen eine PI Konstante verwendet werden.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Mrz 2007)

wenn man ganz lustig ist, dann auch noch eine Konstante PI2,
denn 2.0 * PI muss man ja nicht ständig ausrechenen


----------



## hgmichael (2. Mrz 2007)

Danke, an die Konstante habe ich nicht gedacht. 

habe PI nun mit Refactor Constant geändert.

Noch jemand eine Idee für mein anderes Porblem?


----------



## gizmo (2. Mrz 2007)

Der zweite Code stimmt sowieso nicht, Berechnung von Fläche und Umfang sind vertauscht.


----------



## Wildcard (2. Mrz 2007)

Zu 1.
Damit ist wohl Gernalize declared Type gemeint.


----------



## hgmichael (2. Mrz 2007)

@gizmo, darauf habe ich gar nicht geachtet, aber jetzt wo du es sagst....

@wildcard -> paßt, danke


----------



## jupa2704 (25. Sep 2007)

@hg michael

Hallo, ich bin auh gerade bei der Lösung der Aufgabe, kannst du mir sagen ob die iene Refaktorisierung ausreichend war , oder ob es noch mehrer Möglichkeiten gegeben hat.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------

